# Icons disappearing



## renatae (Apr 17, 2012)

Today, my icons started disappearing on my Fire. A hard reboot would bring them back for a short period of time, but then they'd disappear again. I read in Kindle help that screen issues may resolve after charging then hard reboot, but that only lasted a while, too. My apps are grey squares and my books have no cover nor titles. At least in the apps section (Not the carousel or favorites) I can see the names of the apps to start them. In the books section, just blank white squares.  

Aw, darn.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Renatae-


I haven't had that problem...do you have wireless on?  Do you typically keep it on?

Betsy


----------



## renatae (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, I have it on all the time. I use Words With Friends a lot, and other apps that use wireless. Thanks for any advice you can give!  Love your avatar, LOL.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm afraid I'm clueless. I do see a blank grey square occasionally in the Carousel, but nowhere else. Have you tried Googling for an answer?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a trick in the FAQ for dealing with icons disappearing...but it only applies to books. Don't know if it would do any good for all icons.

Calling Kindle CS is always an option: Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's a trick in the FAQ for dealing with icons disappearing...but it only applies to books. Don't know if it would do any good for all icons.


I'd say it's worth a try. . .here's the specific "Q" from the FAQ: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91485.msg1527766.html#msg1527766


----------



## renatae (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions! Just got home and need to have dinner, but will let you know how it goes.


----------



## renatae (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks again for the suggestions! Ann, books were not actually disappearing - just their covers. I had a screen full of gray squares and rectangles the were unlabeled. Very difficult to navigate. But thanks for the suggestion!
Called customer service and they had me go into some of my app settings and clear out the data. Now it's working like a champ again!


----------



## renatae (Apr 17, 2012)

PS Betsy, love the quilting Amazon, too, but miss Nurse Ratched.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Renatae--

glad you got it sorted out!  

Nurse Ratched will be back when needed...  but the super quilter avatar is my "normal" avatar.  I was just having the uniform cleaned.


Betsy


----------



## renatae (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope I never get on the bad side of Nurse Ratched.


----------

